# Encima de...



## Pixidio

Hola, hoy estaba pensando en algunos italianismos presentes en nuestra habla y me surgió una duda, bah, no es una duda con todas las letras. 
En español (o al menos en el español que yo hablo) existe la expresión "encima de"... (los rioplatenses sabrán de que hablo), pero no tiene un significado espacial. Tiene un sentido absolutamente distinto. 
Ej: "Encima del calor, la humedad. El día está insoportable". La expresión en si es como de resignación, quiere decir aproximadamente: "además de que tengo que soportar el calor, (tengo que soportar) la humedad. 
Bueno, no se me ocurre ninguna forma de expresar eso en italiano. ¿Existe una expresión equivalente?


----------



## 0scar

Encima y además es lo mismo,_ inoltre il caldo_.


----------



## Pixidio

Gracias, quería saber si existía una frase hecha para expresar eso. Pero veo que era como esperaba que fuera.


----------



## Larroja

0scar said:


> Encima y además es lo mismo,_ inoltre il caldo_ .



Oltre al caldo, l'umidità.


----------



## Valiska

Solo un pequeño apunte: en este caso no habría que usar Inoltre. Mejor usar "Oltre a":

Oltre al caldo, l'umiditá.

Oltre a -> 'In aggiunta a', 'insieme a'

Pues eso, Larroja


----------



## Pixidio

Valiska said:


> Solo un pequeño apunte: en este caso no habría que usar Inoltre. Mejor usar "Oltre a":
> 
> Oltre al caldo, l'umiditá.
> 
> Oltre a -> 'In aggiunta a', 'insieme a'



GRacias, mi pregunta iba más dirigida a saber si existía en italiano una expresión intraducible al español de uso cotidiano equivalente a la española, frase muy común en español y dice mucho más de lo que dice... Oltre el caldo es casi una traducción de esa frase. 
_[...]_


----------



## Larroja

Pixidio said:


> En español (o al menos en el español que yo hablo) existe la expresión "encima de"... (los rioplatenses sabrán de que hablo), pero no tiene un significado espacial. Tiene un sentido absolutamente distinto.





Pixidio said:


> GRacias, mi pregunta iba más dirigida a saber si existía en italiano una expresión intraducible al español de uso cotidiano equivalente a la española, frase muy común en español y dice mucho más de lo que dice... Oltre el caldo es casi una traducción de esa frase.



Perdona, pero si tu pregunta no es clara es bien difícil ayudarte. ¿Qué es lo mucho que dice esa frase, para que también nosotros, que no somos rioplatenses, podamos entederla más allá de su significado "superficial"?
Gracias.


----------



## Pixidio

Larroja said:


> Perdona, pero si tu pregunta no es clara es bien difícil ayudarte. ¿Qué es lo mucho que dice esa frase, para que también nosotros, que no somos rioplatenses, podamos entederla más allá de su significado "superficial"?
> Gracias.



Cierto, disculpenme, mi pregunta no fue clara... 
En cuanto a la frase, entraña desilusión, resignación, desazón (depende el contexto en el que se la diga) pero en todos los casos algo de bronca y enojo. 

¡Encima no aprobé! (interpretación: "con todo lo que estudie: no aprobé, estoy indignado y tengo mucha bronca"). 
¡Y encima te vas con esa otra! (está bien que me dejés por esa otra, que por supuesto no me llega ni a los talones, pero si volvés te mato).
¡Encima de que tengo que estudiar, este calorón! (además de que me tengo que poner a estudiar -lo cual no me gusta para nada- tengo que aguantar este terrible calor que hace, y que tampoco me agrada, de provoca desazón). 
La respuesta típica es "bueno, tranquilo, ya pasará"
Algunos ejemplos, se usa muchisímo. Es casi el preludio a la puteada.
Reformulo mi pregunta: existe en italiano una frase para expresar eso, equivalente a nuestro "encima" o no.


----------



## Iguázel

Pixidio said:


> Hola, hoy estaba pensando en algunos italianismos presentes en nuestra habla y me surgió una duda, bah, no es una duda con todas las letras.
> En español (o al menos en el español que yo hablo) existe la expresión "encima de"... (los rioplatenses sabrán de que hablo), pero no tiene un significado espacial. Tiene un sentido absolutamente distinto.
> Ej: "Encima del calor, la humedad. El día está insoportable". La expresión en si es como de resignación, quiere decir aproximadamente: "además de que tengo que soportar el calor, (tengo que soportar) la humedad.
> Bueno, no se me ocurre ninguna forma de expresar eso en italiano. ¿Existe una expresión equivalente?



Hola, Pixidio. "Encima de...", con el valor que apuntas, no tiene ni medio gramo de _italianismo presente en nuestra habla_; es una expresión frecuentísima también aquí.


----------



## Agró

De acuerdo con Iguázel. No parece italianismo en absoluto.


----------



## Larroja

Pixidio said:


> Reformulo mi pregunta: existe en italiano una frase para expresar eso, equivalente a nuestro "encima" o no.



Por raro que te parezca, "oltre a" expresa mucha desazón en italiano, y como ejemplo hay una frase hecha que se usa muy a menudo y que dice: "oltre al danno, la beffa" (se usa, por ejemplo, si un amigo te pide dinero y no te le devuelve - éste sería el "danno" -, y luego descubres que con ese dinero se ha llevado a tu novia a cenar en un restaurante - ésta sería "la beffa").

Otra forma de comunicar la desazón es usando la expresión "per giunta". Ejemplo, volviendo al tango de arriba: "mi ha chiesto dei soldi, non me li ha restituiti, e per giunta con quelli ha portato fuori a cena la mia fidanzata!"


----------



## Pixidio

Larroja said:


> Por raro que te parezca, "oltre a" expresa mucha desazón en italiano, y como ejemplo hay una frase hecha que se usa muy a menudo y que dice: "oltre al danno, la beffa" (se usa, por ejemplo, si un amigo te pide dinero y no te le devuelve - éste sería el "danno" -, y luego descubres que con ese dinero se ha llevado a tu novia a cenar en un restaurante - ésta sería "la beffa").
> 
> Otra forma de comunicar la desazón es usando la expresión "per giunta". Ejemplo, volviendo al tango de arriba: "mi ha chiesto dei soldi, non me li ha restituiti, e per giunta con quelli ha portato fuori a cena la mia fidanzata!"



¡Perfecto! era la respuesta que quería. No dije que fuese italianismo, sino que muchas de nuestras expresiones tienen orígen italianos y esa es muy usada pero no se me ocurría (ni encontré) otra forma de decirlo en italiano más que una traducción literal. Por ese motivo preguntaba si está expresión tenía un equivalente italiano.


----------



## flljob

Encima es un conector o relacionante aditivo, que, según Fuentes Rodríguez, une elementos de la misma serie en una relación de no igualdad: el hecho introducido con encima se considera no esperado, supera con mucho las expectativas deloyente y lleva al máximo la línea de lo afirmado en el primer enunciado. Supone una actitud emotiva, de admiración o sorpresa ante la unión de estos dos hechos.

Saludos


----------



## ursu-lab

También vale como posible traducción la forma "*oltretutto*" y, sobre todo, *"per giunta"*.



Pixidio said:


> ¡Encima no aprobé! E oltretutto/per giunta sono stato pure bocciato! (interpretación: "con todo lo que estudie: no aprobé, estoy indignado y tengo mucha bronca").
> ¡Y encima te vas con esa otra! E oltretutto/per giunta te ne vai con un'altra! (está bien que me dejés por esa otra, que por supuesto no me llega ni a los talones, pero si volvés te mato).
> Encima de que tengo que estudiar, ¡este calorón! Mi tocca studiare, per giunta/oltretutto con questo caldo... (además de que me tengo que poner a estudiar -lo cual no me gusta para nada- tengo que aguantar este terrible calor que hace, y que tampoco me agrada, de provoca desazón).



La estructura de tu último ejemplo es diferente, porque lo que es "encima" es la segunda parte: 
1-2) .....A...., y encima B -> ...A..., e oltretutto B
3) encima de que...A...., ...B... ->  ...A..., e oltretutto B


----------

